# My 8 year old went to Rainbow Bridge



## LiRa92 (Sep 16, 2018)

My precious, strong, loving, loyal bunny whom we call Monday, went to the Rainbow Bridge last Friday. It was really hard for me and my family. The 8 years I borrowed from Monday were not forgotten. He waited for me to get home before he leaves for the Rainbow Bridge. I was devastated but I know he is in a good place now. I believe that all bunnies deserve being in heaven because they are all precious, innocent and most importantly loved by all of us. I love you until the end of time my dearest Monday. I am sorry if I ever make you feel sad but please remember that I will always love you. Much love, Ivy.

View media item 9521
View media item 9520
View media item 9519
View media item 9522


----------



## A & B (Sep 16, 2018)

LiRa92 said:


> My precious, strong, loving, loyal bunny whom we call Monday, went to the Rainbow Bridge last Friday. It was really hard for me and my family. The 8 years I borrowed from Monday were not forgotten. He waited for me to get home before he leaves for the Rainbow Bridge. I was devastated but I know he is in a good place now. I believe that all bunnies deserve being in heaven because they are all precious, innocent and most importantly loved by all of us. I love you until the end of time my dearest Monday. I am sorry if I ever make you feel sad but please remember that I will always love you. Much love, Ivy.
> 
> View media item 9521
> View media item 9520
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. Losing pets isn't easy.


----------



## Bellamy+Lilah (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry. Bunnies truly are a very precious gift from God, I totally agree with that.


----------



## LiRa92 (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. I am still not over it. I think of him every single day.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 17, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jigzitta (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww, R.I.P. Also My bunny just passed on September 8th just this month as well. I cried and had a panic attack. I am still not over her either. I will be making a post for my baby girl in a few here.


----------



## LiRa92 (Sep 22, 2018)

Jigzitta said:


> Awww, R.I.P. Also My bunny just passed on September 8th just this month as well. I cried and had a panic attack. I am still not over her either. I will be making a post for my baby girl in a few here.



I am really sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. I was depressed and I had to pretend that I am okay in front of my friends (despite my swollen eyes - from crying). It was a hard week for me losing a loved one who has been loyal to me for so many years.


----------



## Jigzitta (Sep 22, 2018)

LiRa92 said:


> I am really sorry fo your loss. I know exactly how you feel. I was depressed and I had to pretend that I am okay in front of my friends (despite my swollen eyes - from crying). It was a hard week for me losing a loved one who has been loyal to me for so many years.



I mean my baby girl was the first one that ever in my entire life loved me. It's the first time I ever truly felt really honestly loved. Everyone else in my life had betrayed me and she was the only one who didn't. That is why she is so special. I am so sorry about your bunny as well though and I hope and pray that you feel better soon. I guess that's why I isolated myself so that no one would see me crying, because it was so easy to just burst out in tears for the first couple of days.


----------



## LiRa92 (Sep 22, 2018)

You’ll find your new baby girl and she will love you even more. Let’s be strong. [emoji813]️


----------



## kksdad (Sep 23, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Liz Talley (Sep 23, 2018)

So sorry to hear you lost your sweet baby. I do believe they try to wait it out to say good-bye to us. My heart rabbit of ten years passed away a year ago, and I knew she was bad off around 2 a.m. in the morning and had plans to take her to the vet as soon as he opened that morning. My husband was able pet her every morning as he always did before leaving for work, and then I came out and was petting her (and crying) while waiting for the vet to open so we could leave. Sadly, her breathing slowed and she passed away about twenty minutes before he opened. I was devastated. I still cry every time I read somebody else has lost a bunny.


----------

